# Oh that second sock!



## thadeus40 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have joined the socks-anonymous club...just can't stop knitting them. Love that first sock....bored silly with the second....but I digress. When knitting the leg and foot portion of the sock how do you make sure that sock #2 will be the same as sock #1. Do you painstakingly use your counter to click off each row or do you just eye-ball it? The eye-ball method was a disaster resulting in two very different sized socks. But the counter-click method is intrusive and I frequently forget to click it. How do you measure yours?


----------



## simbaroo27 (Jan 23, 2012)

I knit both socks at the same time so I don't have this problem!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I use a tape measure.... Also, on striped yarn, with starting at the same placer, I can tell somewhat by colors. You can also count rows on the needle after knitting close to the correct measurement. I agree that a clicker would stop the rythymn of knitting.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

simbaroo27 said:


> I knit both socks at the same time so I don't have this problem!


 :thumbup: me too! Also no second sock problem.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

I love knitting socks but just do the very basic pattern. I am a slow knitter and do it for relaxation so have yet to be bored or have second sock syndrome. I find writing down the rows and checking them off for the second sock works best for me. Good luck with your second socks!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

I count rows to check. 
Another method: cast on your two socks on different needles, ( two sets) and alternate knitting on first and second sock. 
Both your socks will be done at the same time and the size will be exactly the same. No second sock syndrome!


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

amortje said:


> I count rows to check.
> Another method: cast on your two socks on different needles, ( two sets) and alternate knitting on first and second sock.
> Both your socks will be done at the same time and the size will be exactly the same. No second sock syndrome!


Good Idea :thumbup:


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Every 20 rows I thread a piece of crochet cotton across for 8-10 stitches of the back of the sock leg. When I have five threads, I know I've reached my 100 rows. (I follow the sock tutorial by sockit2me religiously!) Then, I do the same thing for the foot, after I finish the flap, turn the heel, and pick-up the gusset sts. It's not as "stop-go" as clicking the little clicker thingie, and it definitely helps keep me on track. And...if all else fails, there's always the sticky note pad and a pencil!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

I use #10 crochet thread for life lines in socks and use another small piece to measure progress. In the picture below, I've run the thread through one stitch on every eleventh row. (My gauge is 11 rows to the inch.) It's fairly easy to count up eleven rows and use a crochet hook to pull the thread through the stitch, then never count those rows again. The only note I've made for this sock is that the first row of increase for the gusset is also the 69th row of the foot starting from the toe.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

How about making a cardboard template of the recipient foot and measuring it against that .


----------



## jennib54 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi' I've just started loom knitting (can't use needles anymore). i've just bought a sock loom and done 2 pairs of premmie socks.I write down the number of rows before i start and cross them off as i go.Then for the second sock i just use a different coloured pen to mark off the second sock.Hope this helps.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerripho said:


> I use #10 crochet thread for life lines in socks and use another small piece to measure progress. In the picture below, I've run the thread through one stitch on every eleventh row. (My gauge is 11 rows to the inch.) It's fairly easy to count up eleven rows and use a crochet hook to pull the thread through the stitch, then never count those rows again. The only note I've made for this sock is that the first row of increase for the gusset is also the 69th row of the foot starting from the toe.


You go to all the trouble to thread that piece of crochet thread but you can't twist your work every row or so to untangle and do two at a time. I don't get it?


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I hold the first sock up to the sock in progress. Simple and pretty much foolproof.

I can't knit two at time on a circular, even if I wished to, which I don't, because they just don't manufacture circulars in small enough diameter for my taste.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I knit 2 at a time also on Magic Loop


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I always make two at a time. So much easier and then they are exact. I use magic loop or two circulars depending on what mood I am in. I am not a row counter, this would drive me nuts.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I used a tally sheet to mark down everything I did as I did it on sock number one, and then checked off each step as I did it on sock number 2. 

I also did two at a time on separate needles so that each step was fresher in my mind. I would knit the cuff on one, then the cuff on the other etc., until both were completed. 

I also swear by stitch markers. I used an obscene number during the process lol. I put one every 10 rows, in addition to where I started and finished any shaping. I use them in all my projects, not just socks.

I have the short term memory of a gnat and don't want to be lost if I set a project down and come back to it a day or two later.

Gigi


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> You go to all the trouble to thread that piece of crochet thread but you can't twist your work every row or so to untangle and do two at a time. I don't get it?


You go to all the trouble to make a snide comment about what I do but you can't offer any constructive ideas of your own. I don't get it. Sheezh!


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

i mark the rounds/rows on paper, and cross them out for the 2nd sock


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> I use #10 crochet thread for life lines in socks and use another small piece to measure progress. In the picture below, I've run the thread through one stitch on every eleventh row.


I really like this idea - thanks!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am in the 2 at a time camp. Making notes just doesn't work for me, I'd forget and/or lose them.


----------



## Washashore (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm a two at a timer due to second sox syndrome and forgetting to mark off rows. I do the socks on two separate
sets of circulars. It's the easiest way for me.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

simbaroo27 said:


> I knit both socks at the same time so I don't have this problem!


2AAT rules!!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerripho said:


> You go to all the trouble to make a snide comment about what I do but you can't offer any constructive ideas of your own. I don't get it. Sheezh!


I've offered them til I'm blue in the face. 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop. With the FLKH. NO PATTERN. NO COUNTiNG. NO PICKING UP STITCHES. KNIT TO FIT.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

speni said:


> i mark the rounds/rows on paper, and cross them out for the 2nd sock


Every time I've ever tried that I can't remember if I marked the row or not. KNIT TO FIT TOE UP AND LEAVE THE COUNTING TO GREYHOUND.


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

kidbear said:


> I knit 2 at a time also on Magic Loop


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> I hold the first sock up to the sock in progress. Simple and pretty much foolproof.
> 
> I can't knit two at time on a circular, even if I wished to, which I don't, because they just don't manufacture circulars in small enough diameter for my taste.


I asked the other day what size needles you use. Is that a NSA secret or what. How is it that probably half the people on this site, who make socks, do it Magic Loop and manage to find a needle small enough to do it and yet you can't. I'm confused.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This is what I do especially if I have deviated from the original pattern -- I usually make notes on some highlighter tape that I found and love!! For instance, if I make the ribbing 2" rather than # of rows indicated in pattern, I'll put that on the tape and then when I start the second sock, I'll have a reminder of what my points of deviation were....it works out well so far. And, I can move the tape to the area where I left off on the sock so it keeps my place for me too. I will mark hash marks for the number of rows as I go rather than use a counter.



speni said:


> i mark the rounds/rows on paper, and cross them out for the 2nd sock


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I asked the other day what size needles you use. I that a NSA secret or what. How is it that probably half the people on this site, who make socks, do it Magic Loop and manage to find a needle small enough to do it and yet you can't. I'm confused.


I assume she isn't using Magic Loop or 2 circ methods and even the 9" needle some use is too long for her. Just guessing, of course.

Not everyone finds all the available methods to their liking.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mirl56 said:


> I assume she isn't using Magic Loop or 2 circ methods and even the 9" needle some use is too long for her. Just guessing, of course.
> 
> Not everyone finds all the available methods to their liking.


As far as I can tell she is talking about the needle size, i.e. #1 #2 #5 #10

Circs come in every size that any other needle comes in as far as I know. Re-read her post.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I've offered them til I'm blue in the face. 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop. With the FLKH. NO PATTERN. NO COUNTiNG. NO PICKING UP STITCHES. KNIT TO FIT.


WindingRoad, some people simply don't want to knit socks the same way you do. So what? Why does this upset you? We all choose to knit in a way that is comfortable and pleasing to us individually. We are not all alike so why not just accept that fact and relax?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> WindingRoad, some people simply don't want to knit socks the same way you do. So what? Why does this upset you? We all choose to knit in a way that is comfortable and pleasing to us individually. We are not all alike so why not just accept that fact and relax?


If I relax any more I'll fall asleep and I have socks to knit. Many are asking here how to knit them. Why shouldn't I be able to tell them a good way. BTW I'm not the only one touting 2AATTUML.

P.S. I resent your ass u me ing I'm upset. LMAO at people stumbling through easy peasy techniques is hardly upsetting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for asking this question. i was wondering the same.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I hold the first sock up to the sock in progress. Simple and pretty much foolproof.
> 
> I can't knit two at time on a circular, even if I wished to, which I don't, because they just don't manufacture circulars in small enough diameter for my taste.


what kind of needles do you use? I have a range from US 3 to US #000000 (6-0) Hiya Hiya fixed circs. If you are happy with what you are currently using yay! but if you are interested - there are smaller sizes are out there waiting for you!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> what kind of needles do you use? I have a range from US 3 to US #000000 (6-0) Hiya Hiya fixed circs. If you are happy with what you are currently using yay! but if you are interested - there are smaller sizes are out there waiting for you!


For some unknown reason she doesn't seem to want to tell us. On another thread she said circ's don't come in the size she likes and two of us asked what size but never got an answer.

Now she has be asked twice in this thread. I'm wondering.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

Gerripho said:


> I use #10 crochet thread for life lines in socks and use another small piece to measure progress. In the picture below, I've run the thread through one stitch on every eleventh row. (My gauge is 11 rows to the inch.) It's fairly easy to count up eleven rows and use a crochet hook to pull the thread through the stitch, then never count those rows again. The only note I've made for this sock is that the first row of increase for the gusset is also the 69th row of the foot starting from the toe.


Very good idea


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

simbaroo27 said:


> I knit both socks at the same time so I don't have this problem!


I'm with you :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> I have joined the socks-anonymous club...just can't stop knitting them. Love that first sock....bored silly with the second....but I digress. When knitting the leg and foot portion of the sock how do you make sure that sock #2 will be the same as sock #1. Do you painstakingly use your counter to click off each row or do you just eye-ball it? The eye-ball method was a disaster resulting in two very different sized socks. But the counter-click method is intrusive and I frequently forget to click it. How do you measure yours?


I love to make socks with a stitch pattern, cables, twists or lace etc. I just count the number of pattern repeats from the top down and get perfectly matched socks.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Gerripho, good idea. I also use this type of marking for doing sleeves.

Please remember, people, that we don't all knit the same way. I have some ways I like to do things, but just because I like it doesn't mean everyone has to. Each of us has our own methods that work, reasons for knitting/crocheting, physical limitations and even different incomes, which give each of us different reasons for asking questions. Thank you to all who have just answered the question. All the ideas are very good.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I knit socks one at a time and don't have any trouble keeping them the same size. I write the numbers on a piece of paper and cross off every second round. Have not yet wanted to work socks any other way, but maybe one day my friend might just be able to get me to do the magic loop.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I love the second sock!

One, I already know what size I'm making, so it's follow the previous one.

Two, I'm so excited, I'm now over halfway, I can see the end and I speed up!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

amortje said:


> I count rows to check.
> Another method: cast on your two socks on different needles, ( two sets) and alternate knitting on first and second sock.
> Both your socks will be done at the same time and the size will be exactly the same. No second sock syndrome!


This has been the best way for me to get my sock projects done!


----------



## sritchie171 (Jul 3, 2013)

Twice lately I'very seen the comment "they don't make circulars small enough" for sock knitting. I have sizes 1 & 2. Maybe not 24" or 30" in 1.5 or 2.25, but I haven't seen the need for those "special" sizes! 1's or 2's do the job for me!


----------



## sritchie171 (Jul 3, 2013)

Twice lately I'very seen the comment "they don't make circulars small enough" for sock knitting. I have sizes 1 & 2. Maybe not 24" or 30" in 1.5 or 2.25, but I haven't seen the need for those "special" sizes! 1's or 2's do the job for me!


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I do 2 at a time, either on magic loop or on 2 sets of DPNs. I have come to realize that I won't remember changes I make to one sock when it's time to do the other, so 2 at a time works best for me.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I do two simultaneously. The top of one. Yes, I COUNT rows. Then do the top of the second. If I only have a little time, I'll do two rows on each! By doing the two, it feels like it is going faster! And you will have the same tension!


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

I am almost ready to try socks! You guys have inspired me and I have bookmarked all the tips too!


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> I use #10 crochet thread for life lines in socks and use another small piece to measure progress. In the picture below, I've run the thread through one stitch on every eleventh row. (My gauge is 11 rows to the inch.) It's fairly easy to count up eleven rows and use a crochet hook to pull the thread through the stitch, then never count those rows again. The only note I've made for this sock is that the first row of increase for the gusset is also the 69th row of the foot starting from the toe.


This is my favorite way to keep track. I only learned it a few months ago.


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I use a tape measure.... Also, on striped yarn, with starting at the same placer, I can tell somewhat by colors. You can also count rows on the needle after knitting close to the correct measurement. I agree that a clicker would stop the rythymn of knitting.


I do this too. :thumbup:


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I count rows on the clicker. I guess it does interrupt the rhythm, but I once made a baby sweater with one arm noticeably longer than the other, so I'm compulsive about length matching.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> You go to all the trouble to thread that piece of crochet thread but you can't twist your work every row or so to untangle and do two at a time. I don't get it?


Now you are going to criticize the way other people knit? I assure you running the thread doesn't take anymore time than twisting your work, probably less. It's also great for keeping track in complicated sweaters when you have several things going on at the same time: pattern, decreases at neck and underarm, etc.


----------



## cindyclark (Jul 25, 2013)

Gerripho said:


> I use #10 crochet thread for life lines in socks and use another small piece to measure progress. In the picture below, I've run the thread through one stitch on every eleventh row. (My gauge is 11 rows to the inch.) It's fairly easy to count up eleven rows and use a crochet hook to pull the thread through the stitch, then never count those rows again. The only note I've made for this sock is that the first row of increase for the gusset is also the 69th row of the foot starting from the toe.


Awsome Idea!


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

I use a mini clicker on a cord around my neck to knit top down identical twin socks on #2 dpns. A quick squeeze is all it takes. My "Formula" is printed on three laminated index cards that I have almost totally memorized. My socks are EXACT replicas of each other because I religiously follow the numbered rows on the cards and click after completing each row. This might not work for everyone, but it pleases me to be able to be able to zero in on exactly which row I am on without fail.

No... I don't suffer the dreaded Second Sock Syndrome very often because I will knit a different sock or three and then go back to wool A, B or C in about a week and it's exciting and new again for me.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

I knit both socks at the same time using magic loop. The socks are always the same length and I don't suffer from second sock syndrome! I have a friend who refuses to knit socks unless using dpns. She has two sets of dpns in the same size and knits one round of sock 1 and then one round of sock 2. Personally I think it's fiddly that way, but we all have methods we prefer.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

I count my rows so for my foot I need 60 rows between heel and toe.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

I just put the wip sock against the finished one and eye-ball it. Hasn't failed yet.


----------



## strong1068 (Jan 22, 2011)

How do u count the 20 rows..???......sounds like a great idea....i hve my sock pattern down to rows not inchs....but use the clicker..


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

For those of you that don't do two at a time... you probably have what is call second sock syndrome. That is probably why [email protected] time came alone... good luck


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

I knit socks with sport weight yarn rather than sock weight, so my rows aren't so tedious to count. And yet, I use a ruler to measure as I go. Over the years I've developed a favorite sock method, favorite cuff stitches, favorite heel technique, favorite toe closing, so *all* my socks are very much alike. Only the colors change. If I get bored in the midst of a pair, I just work a different small project between the first and second socks. 2AAT magic loop just isn't as pleasing a process to me as it seems to be for others.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

Coral McRae said:


> I love the second sock!
> 
> One, I already know what size I'm making, so it's follow the previous one.
> 
> Two, I'm so excited, I'm now over halfway, I can see the end and I speed up!


I, too, like to do one at a time. I enjoy finishing the first and am even more anxious to finish the second. No second sock syndrome here! There is no best way!! I like my 12" needles and plan on trying 9". Some still like their 4 or 5 needles for socks. Others do magic loop or two needles one or two at a time. This shouldn't be a "my way is better than yours" discussion. As for getting them to measure the same? I use a ruler and if they are a row off, I don't really care.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I hold the first sock up to the sock in progress. Simple and pretty much foolproof.
> 
> I can't knit two at time on a circular, even if I wished to, which I don't, because they just don't manufacture circulars in small enough diameter for my taste.


I just bought circulars in US 00. They are addi turbo sock rockets. I ordered them online. Is that small enough for you?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> If I relax any more I'll fall asleep and I have socks to knit. Many are asking here how to knit them. Why shouldn't I be able to tell them a good way. BTW I'm not the only one touting 2AATTUML.
> 
> P.S. I resent your ass u me ing I'm upset. LMAO at people stumbling through easy peasy techniques is hardly upsetting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


on this forum it is common knowledge that printing in all caps is shouting. You were using quite a few caps which means you were shouting. Shouting indicates that you were upset. So, once again, why were you upset?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I do both socks the same time (magic loop) toe up as well. But if you use a pattern like a basket weave of 3 k 3 p and change every 3rd row it makes it easier to keep count for the second sock if you do them one at a time.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't count rows tot her than the cuff and heal . I have marked one of my DPN at the correct length for the leg and foot in my size and measure with that as I make them the same length. I go for simple.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I knit mine at the same time. I switch back and forth from one to the other until finished. This way I can compare the size and still get both done before I get bored.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Alto53 said:


> This has been the best way for me to get my sock projects done!


If I ever decide to do two at a time, this is how I will probably do it.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

thadeus40 said:


> I have joined the socks-anonymous club...just can't stop knitting them. Love that first sock....bored silly with the second....but I digress. When knitting the leg and foot portion of the sock how do you make sure that sock #2 will be the same as sock #1. Do you painstakingly use your counter to click off each row or do you just eye-ball it? The eye-ball method was a disaster resulting in two very different sized socks. But the counter-click method is intrusive and I frequently forget to click it. How do you measure yours?


If you can stand counting rounds....that would work....if you can remember to do that.
Better way... Knit two together...using Magic Loop technique.
I knit my socks toe up...two at a time and my socks always are exactly the same size...and I never have to even think about what round I am working. I cast on with Judy's Magic Cast On , with a minor twist... using even number on one needle and odd on the other. Depending on any special patterned stitch I might be using ... I decide on which side will be the sole. Once I get to where I will start the heel...if is is not the even side already, I add one stitch to work the FISH LIPS KISS HEEL on an even number of stitches.... then work the leg until it is a bit longer than the length of the foot... since I wear a size 9 shoe...my socks are fairly long.
Jane


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

sritchie171 said:


> Twice lately I'very seen the comment "they don't make circulars small enough" for sock knitting. I have sizes 1 & 2. Maybe not 24" or 30" in 1.5 or 2.25, but I haven't seen the need for those "special" sizes! 1's or 2's do the job for me!


I think sometimes people get confused between needle size and circular length. So I am never sure as to just what they really mean.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

strong1068 said:


> How do u count the 20 rows..???......sounds like a great idea....i hve my sock pattern down to rows not inchs....but use the clicker..


I am a counter. I personally work several rows then stop and count and put in a stitch marker every 10 rows or so. This way I don' t have to recount from the beginning each time. Works for me.


----------



## Monika (Oct 5, 2011)

is there a video to watch how to knit 2 socks at the same time?


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

I knit two at a time on 8 or 9 inch circulars. If counting is critical I use a small digital counter that fits like a ring. I put it on my thumb. It's easy to touch and I have several so I use a different one for each sock.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I never seem to get the second sock syndrome. I measure (tape measure) from the heel. A pattern usually states the toe decreases start 1 1/2 or 2" from total length (mine foot length is 9 1/2") so I measure 8" or 7 1/2" before starting the toe. Also if you are knitting a design instead of basic, write the row numbers down and cross them off. I use a 5x7 post-it for this. It took a few pairs to get this right. I have some to small and some way to big. But now length isn't a problem. Still working on circumference.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

KaitlanBlackrose said:


> For those of you that don't do two at a time... you probably have what is call second sock syndrome. That is probably why [email protected] time came alone... good luck


I don't do two at a time, and I have never had 'second sock syndrome'. I immediately cast on for the second sock of a pair so it remains a wip.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Pishi said:


> I, too, like to do one at a time. I enjoy finishing the first and am even more anxious to finish the second. No second sock syndrome here! There is no best way!! I like my 12" needles and plan on trying 9". Some still like their 4 or 5 needles for socks. Others do magic loop or two needles one or two at a time. This shouldn't be a "my way is better than yours" discussion. As for getting them to measure the same? I use a ruler and if they are a row off, I don't really care.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: When you get right down to it, it is the length that matters.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I use a tape measure.


----------



## Nonalehm (Nov 9, 2013)

I knit toe up. Two @ a time on separate circ. magic loop #1. That way I go back and forth after several inches. I use life lines and measure. I like life lines as when i make a mistake (which I am good at) I can easily frog and pick up my stitches. example: life line at 7 inches on foot, life line after each heel wedge etc. sounds like a lot of fuss, but only takes a few minutes and saves frustration. Works for me.


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a metal needle gauge that is also a 6" ruler, and use that. Every 3 or 4" I stick in a safety pin, too, and every so often I put one sock on top of the other to confirm the lengths.

As for "sock boredom", I knit part of one sock, lay it aside, and knit the identical part of the second sock, which means I am knitting two socks at a time, but only handling one sock at a time. Make sense? That is, I might do the ribbing on one, and then the ribbing on the other, followed by the leg on one and then the leg on the other. And so forth.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

clickerMLL said:


> I have a metal needle gauge that is also a 6" ruler, and use that. Every 3 or 4" I stick in a safety pin, too, and every so often I put one sock on top of the other to confirm the lengths.
> 
> As for "sock boredom", I knit part of one sock, lay it aside, and knit the identical part of the second sock, which means I am knitting two socks at a time, but only handling one sock at a time. Make sense? That is, I might do the ribbing on one, and then the ribbing on the other, followed by the leg on one and then the leg on the other. And so forth.


Me too.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

simbaroo27 said:


> I knit both socks at the same time so I don't have this problem!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> I hold the first sock up to the sock in progress. Simple and pretty much foolproof.
> 
> I can't knit two at time on a circular, even if I wished to, which I don't, because they just don't manufacture circulars in small enough diameter for my taste.


I agree that matching the second to the first -- holding the second against the first -- is usually close enough. If I'm using up odds and ends in stripes, I sometimes do two socks at once on two sets of needles -- work a stripe on one and then an identical stripe on the other. I tend to use my tape measure to compare the size from time to time too. Stripes are usually a certain number of rows on each sock and not too hard to count. I guess I use various methods according to the situation -- generally taking the easiest way out. This is supposed to be fun.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> I have joined the socks-anonymous club...just can't stop knitting them. Love that first sock....bored silly with the second....but I digress. When knitting the leg and foot portion of the sock how do you make sure that sock #2 will be the same as sock #1. Do you painstakingly use your counter to click off each row or do you just eye-ball it? The eye-ball method was a disaster resulting in two very different sized socks. But the counter-click method is intrusive and I frequently forget to click it. How do you measure yours?


I lay it on a flat surface and use a ruler. Never had a problem. No ones feet are exactally the same size anyway . Mine have a full size difference.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Coral McRae said:


> I love the second sock!
> 
> One, I already know what size I'm making, so it's follow the previous one.
> 
> Two, I'm so excited, I'm now over halfway, I can see the end and I speed up!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I totally agree! There's something about the halfway point that gives me a boost to get right at that second sock.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> I use #10 crochet thread for life lines in socks and use another small piece to measure progress.
> 
> I love that idea. Thanks
> 
> I usually knit mine 2 at a time but occasionally will feel the urge to use dpn's and that would keep me on track for matching sizes.


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

I am always learning on this forum. Interesting to learn about all the different methods of "keeping track." I am self taught but have picked up so many wonderful tips and suggestions. My biggest problem is that aging has made certain things too difficult to enjoy. My method for socks now is one at a time, size three, long cable, magic loop and measure the second sock by the first. No problem with 2nd sock syndrome however I think my next pair I'll try two at a time on two separate cables and see how that works for me. Any needle smaller than a 3 just doesn't work for me. I drop stitches like crazy! Remember that we are all individuals who think, feel and see differently than everyone else in the world. This is not a contest site to see who is best but a sharing site to help and teach when asked to. Since we can only read the words printed here, not hear the tone in which they uttered, let's always assume that they are written with the best intentions and not meant to insult or condemn. I love this site and what all of you have shared. There is enough anger and discord in this silly world,I hope we can keep it away from our "Paradise."


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I measure mine with a tape measure and the same with picking up stitches on the heal--Just a suggestion but if the second sock is boring maybe you should learn how to do the Magic loop. I plan to do this after I am familiar with the dpn needle style--it looks like it would be faster but as far as easier--I don't know but I plan to use some of the videos to learn later on.


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

I can't help you. I've given up knitting socks. Stephanie Pearl-McPhee (The Yarn Harlot)loves knitting socks and says her socks are fraternal cousins, not identical ones. Mine always seem to be distant cousins. Oh well....


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I just eyeball the sock and keep on measuring.

Hazel


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> I have joined the socks-anonymous club...just can't stop knitting them. Love that first sock....bored silly with the second....but I digress. When knitting the leg and foot portion of the sock how do you make sure that sock #2 will be the same as sock #1. Do you painstakingly use your counter to click off each row or do you just eye-ball it? The eye-ball method was a disaster resulting in two very different sized socks. But the counter-click method is intrusive and I frequently forget to click it. How do you measure yours?


I knit two at a time, toe-up using Magic Loop which solves all kinds of problems.


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

GroodleMom said:


> I knit two at a time, toe-up using Magic Loop which solves all kinds of problems.


 :thumbup: Me too!


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

simbaroo27 said:


> I knit both socks at the same time so I don't have this problem!


Ditto......I hate measuring, counting rows, etc. Much, much more relaxing to just knit away 2 at a time on Magic Loop or 2 circs!!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> I have joined the socks-anonymous club...just can't stop knitting them. Love that first sock....bored silly with the second....but I digress. When knitting the leg and foot portion of the sock how do you make sure that sock #2 will be the same as sock #1. Do you painstakingly use your counter to click off each row or do you just eye-ball it? The eye-ball method was a disaster resulting in two very different sized socks. But the counter-click method is intrusive and I frequently forget to click it. How do you measure yours?


thadeus40-I'm in the club that knits both socks at the same time. I cast on the first sock and knit the cuff (put a safety pin on the last row), then cast on and knit the second cuff (putting a safety pin on the last row after making sure I have the same number of rows). I then continue this way through each section of the sock, back and forth (counting and pinning each last row of the section) until both socks are finished. Works for me! Denise


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

I make two socks on separate needles (dpn). I do the cuffs on one then the other. I knit to the heel on one and then the other. I count the rows on the first and make the second to agree. I do the heel on one and then the other. I knit 15 rows on one and then the other. I knit to the toe decrease, count the rows and do the other. Walla,,,when you're done with one you only have a few left for the other. I do like Amortje's idea of the thread every 11 rows or 1" on mine. I am going to try that next time. The only thing is I like to have mine done almost at the same time but I don't like doing 2 at a time on one needle. Too cumbersome for me. But with Amorje's method, I would do the same I always do but do the whole foot of the first and make them like she did and then do the same for the next one. Good luck.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

GroodleMom said:


> I knit two at a time, toe-up using Magic Loop which solves all kinds of problems.


I have a question about knitting toe up, which i have not yet tried. If you are knitting with self striping yarn, do the stripes line up well by the time you get to the top of the sock? I am beginning to think i like solid colors better anyway but i just wondered if top down is better with self striping yarn.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

GroodleMom said:


> I knit two at a time, toe-up using Magic Loop which solves all kinds of problems.


I have a question about knitting toe up, which i have not yet tried. If you are knitting with self striping yarn, do the stripes line up well by the time you get to the top of the sock? I am beginning to think i like solid colors better anyway but i just wondered if top down is better with self striping yarn.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

kidbear said:


> I knit 2 at a time also on Magic Loop


 :thumbup: I agree, this is the best way to get two socks done and looking the same. Magic loop rocks for socks!


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

""I have a question about knitting toe up, which i have not yet tried. If you are knitting with self striping yarn, do the stripes line up well by the time you get to the top of the sock? I am beginning to think i like solid colors better anyway but i just wondered if top down is better with self striping yarn"".




I think most multicoloured yarns have a "pattern" to their colours. Does than make any sense lol? you need to use two balls of yarn, pull out a length on each and compare the changes of the colours. You will find where the "pattern" of colours change. So just start knitting at the same point on each ball and you should have your colour changes matching on both socks


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

I too did not look forward to the second sock. The lady at my LYS suggested working with two sets of needles. Do 10 rows on one needle and then switch to the next set of needles. When you are done both socks are the same and the pair is complete. I plan to try this this week when I start my next pair.
I have also done 2 at a time on Magic Loop.


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

haven't learned two-at-a-time Magic Loop yet, but I keep detailed paper-and-pencil notes which not only help me match the 2nd sock, but keep my place in lace patterns.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

seedytoe said:


> ""I have a question about knitting toe up, which i have not yet tried. If you are knitting with self striping yarn, do the stripes line up well by the time you get to the top of the sock? I am beginning to think i like solid colors better anyway but i just wondered if top down is better with self striping yarn"".
> 
> I think most multicoloured yarns have a "pattern" to their colours. Does than make any sense lol? you need to use two balls of yarn, pull out a length on each and compare the changes of the colours. You will find where the "pattern" of colours change. So just start knitting at the same point on each ball and you should have your colour changes matching on both socks


This is what i do knitting top down. You can easily see right away if the colors are lining up. I wondered if starting at the toe caused the stripes to drift farther apart. I am not sure i am saying this right. I have to admit that my stripes have lined up alright on the foot portion, except that knots cause a lot of extra effort to line things up.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Vignewood said:


> I have a question about knitting toe up, which i have not yet tried. If you are knitting with self striping yarn, do the stripes line up well by the time you get to the top of the sock? I am beginning to think i like solid colors better anyway but i just wondered if top down is better with self striping yarn.


If you start at the same place on your second ball, with the yarn going in the correct sequence, ABC i.e. then your stripes should line up quite well. Some yarn tends to increase the distance between stripes in the ball so no matter which way you do it, toe up, cuff down they may not align. Nature of the beast, I suppose.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

I've done this on occasion but usually I just use a tape measure with good results.


amortje said:


> I count rows to check.
> Another method: cast on your two socks on different needles, ( two sets) and alternate knitting on first and second sock.
> Both your socks will be done at the same time and the size will be exactly the same. No second sock syndrome!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> on this forum it is common knowledge that printing in all caps is shouting. You were using quite a few caps which means you were shouting. Shouting indicates that you were upset. So, once again, why were you upset?


So cheerleaders are upset? They yell a lot. Baseball players yell when they make a home run. I never ass u me they are upset about it. If they are they should ask for the home run to be negated. BTW IT'S COMMON KNOWLEDGE ALL OVER THE INTERNET. IF YOU WANT TO DISS ME... GET IT RIGHT.

P.S. I see a lot of people agreeing that 2AATTUML is the way to go. Why aren't you on them?


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I hold the first sock up to the sock in progress. Simple and pretty much foolproof.
> 
> I can't knit two at time on a circular, even if I wished to, which I don't, because they just don't manufacture circulars in small enough diameter for my taste.


I knit on interchangeable circs, size U.S. 2 needles from Hiya Hiya. However I also bought a set of circs on eBay from China because the set had size U.S. 1's which I also like for knitting socks.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

dauntiekay said:


> I measure mine with a tape measure and the same with picking up stitches on the heal--Just a suggestion but if the second sock is boring maybe you should learn how to do the Magic loop. I plan to do this after I am familiar with the dpn needle style--it looks like it would be faster but as far as easier--I don't know but I plan to use some of the videos to learn later on.


Do not know if Magic Loop would be faster...but IMHO it is easier. 
I do knit my socks toe up, two at a time. Even if not faster...I never have a "second sock syndrome" since both are done in minutes of each other. And they are both the exact same length. Personally, I doubt I could manage that much concentration to keep track of number of rounds... I knit for pleasure (and have given away countless socks...plus many in my sock drawer) If I had to count every round...it would surely lose some of the relaxation that knitting gives me. 
I take my socks with me everywhere.... in the car when hubby is driving, I knit...when I am driving...I have it handy in case of traffic tie up... Meetings, I can pay attention to what is being said...and knit at the same time (could not manage that if counting every round). 
Jane


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> So cheerleaders are upset? They yell a lot. Baseball players yell when they make a home run. I never ass u me they are upset about it. If they are they should ask for the home run to be negated. BTW IT'S COMMON KNOWLEDGE ALL OVER THE INTERNET. IF YOU WANT TO DISS ME... GET IT RIGHT.
> 
> P.S. I see a lot of people agreeing that 2AATTUML is the way to go. Why aren't you on them?


Hmmm you forgot to read the post before you started yelling. I said "on this forum" so what thread are those cheerleaders on?

BTW you are the only one I have seen SHOUTING so you are, apparently, the only one who is upset.

Why are you upset?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> Do not know if Magic Loop would be faster...but IMHO it is easier.
> I do knit my socks toe up, two at a time. Even if not faster...I never have a "second sock syndrome" since both are done in minutes of each other. And they are both the exact same length. Personally, I doubt I could manage that much concentration to keep track of number of rounds... I knit for pleasure (and have given away countless socks...plus many in my sock drawer) If I had to count every round...it would surely lose some of the relaxation that knitting gives me.
> I take my socks with me everywhere.... in the car when hubby is driving, I knit...when I am driving...I have it handy in case of traffic tie up... Meetings, I can pay attention to what is being said...and knit at the same time (could not manage that if counting every round).
> Jane


I'd like to agree with you, but I better not. I don't want get upset. I'm about to cast on some wool socks. WTH is that little doojiggy counter I bought. OMG I won't get those socks on needles today I see. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

seedytoe said:


> ""I have a question about knitting toe up, which i have not yet tried. If you are knitting with self striping yarn, do the stripes line up well by the time you get to the top of the sock? I am beginning to think i like solid colors better anyway but i just wondered if top down is better with self striping yarn"".
> 
> I think most multicoloured yarns have a "pattern" to their colours. Does than make any sense lol? you need to use two balls of yarn, pull out a length on each and compare the changes of the colours. You will find where the "pattern" of colours change. So just start knitting at the same point on each ball and you should have your colour changes matching on both socks


Most of the time I try to match the stripes in my socks (not a fanatic...but I do prefer matching)...If I can not find a matching spot on the yarn to start within about 2to 3 yards of yarn... I scrap the idea and just start knitting and have fraternal twin socks rather than identical twin socks. Not a big issue. 
I do find that the match is not entirely identical...close...but not exact. I am usually off by no more than three rounds...usually it is closer to 1.5 to 2 rounds... however the pair I just finished is off by 3 full rounds... also the color match on the same dye lot is not exact either... in fact Manufacturer has just sent me two new skeins because of the mis match.
I use two balls of yarn... when I have a 100 gm ball...I pull from center and start winding a center pull ball of yarn so I can work from the center on both the ball I have wound and the remaining skein (saves winding both into balls).... I always work from 2 balls when working my socks...and I always knit toe up two at a time. (much easier to match that way.)
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

misellen said:


> on this forum it is common knowledge that printing in all caps is shouting. You were using quite a few caps which means you were shouting. Shouting indicates that you were upset. So, once again, why were you upset?


Using Caps for acronym is perfectly acceptable... not considered shouting. If I were to write the entire message in CAPS... that is shouting. 
IMHO (in my humble opinion) is not shouting... just pointing out this is a acronym.
Jane


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> Using Caps for acronym is perfectly acceptable... not considered shouting. If I were to write the entire message in CAPS... that is shouting.
> IMHO (in my humble opinion) is not shouting... just pointing out this is a acronym.
> Jane


Or someone with hand troubles. Someone else said that. I don't remember who.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> I knit on interchangeable circs, size U.S. 2 needles from Hiya Hiya. However I also bought a set of circs on eBay from China because the set had size U.S. 1's which I also like for knitting socks.


Good to know! I have never seen sizes under 4 in an interchangeable.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I knit toe up or cuff down with Magic Loop. Even counting rows or measuring doesn't always give you the correct amount of rows as your tension may change or the sock you are measuring has relaxed and so the measurement of the sock that is being knitted is not the same as the finished one. I am too lazy to do all that counting or measuring so I just do them both at the same time. 

I've been doing for a long time now, long before it was touted as being the new thing to do! I remember doing sleeves and smaller items like that when my kids were small, in the 1960's, so it is just second nature by now.

Not everyone wants to do everything the same... it sure would be a dull world if that happened.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Does it really make a whole lot of difference? It seems to me that a few capital letters for an acronym is OK - easy enough to deal with, i.e. A whole message in caps is hard to read since we are used to the normal combination of large and small letters. I'm kind of hard-of-hearing and shouting is not as good of a solution as carefully listening to someone who speaks slowly and distinctively without wasting words. I don't pay much attention to people who shout -- that goes for out loud and/or in print.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> Good to know! I have never seen sizes under 4 in an interchangeable.


That's the reason I bought the Hiya Hiya's. I had not found any other sets of interchangeable needles smaller than a U.S. 4 either.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I'd like to agree with you, but I better not. I don't want get upset. I'm about to cast on some wool socks. WTH is that little doojiggy counter I bought. OMG I won't get those socks on needles today I see. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: Windy you are just too much fun.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: Windy you are just too much fun.


I know it. Too bad others can't understand it. But I will tell you wet undies get old quick and cut into my knitting time a lot.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Vignewood said:


> I have a question about knitting toe up, which i have not yet tried. If you are knitting with self striping yarn, do the stripes line up well by the time you get to the top of the sock? I am beginning to think i like solid colors better anyway but i just wondered if top down is better with self striping yarn.


That's a good question. If you want the stripes to match perfectly, then top-down would at least insure that any "drift" of the stripes would be hidden inside your shoes and not be on display in the leg and cuff area.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Bea 465 said:


> That's the reason I bought the Hiya Hiya's. I had not found any other sets of interchangeable needles smaller than a U.S. 4 either.


ChiaoGoo has interchangeable needles starting at size 2 (2.75 mm) 
And they are very nice needles.
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Gerripho said:


> That's a good question. If you want the stripes to match perfectly, then top-down would at least insure that any "drift" of the stripes would be hidden inside your shoes and not be on display in the leg and cuff area.


I wear my socks with long pants and Birkenstocks...otherwise I wear shorts and no socks. The foot of my socks will show lots more than the leg...

My socks come very close to matching when knitting toe up... not 100% perfectly...but close enough that none would notice the difference...usually within about 1 to 2 rounds. 
Altough there are those times when I can not find a matching spot within about 2 to 3 yards....and I simply decide on fraternal twin socks rather than the identical twins...
Jane


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I know it. Too bad others can't understand it. But I will tell you wet undies get old quick and cut into my knitting time a lot.


wet undies? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> :thumbup: me too! Also no second sock problem.


Me too! Only way to go, IMHO.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

JTM said:


> Using Caps for acronym is perfectly acceptable... not considered shouting. If I were to write the entire message in CAPS... that is shouting.
> IMHO (in my humble opinion) is not shouting... just pointing out this is a acronym.
> Jane


We were not talking about acronyms. But the discussion is over now, and was mostly meant for fun anyway. Acronyms are commonly done in caps and that is perfectly OK. An entire statement in all caps is considered shouting. Two different things.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Or someone with hand troubles. Someone else said that. I don't remember who.


People with vision problems sometimes find it easier to read in all caps also.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Vignewood said:


> Good to know! I have never seen sizes under 4 in an interchangeable.


I read recently that the interchangeables can't go to the very small sizes because the connectors would no longer fit. Maybe one of those companies will start making a set of small diameter interchangebles.

edit: I just read back and see that someone already does make these.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I asked the other day what size needles you use. Is that a NSA secret or what. How is it that probably half the people on this site, who make socks, do it Magic Loop and manage to find a needle small enough to do it and yet you can't. I'm confused.


Are you having a bad day? Please don't be so negative. I would never give up my DPN's to make sock and no one is asking you to give up your favorite method.

One thing I love about this forum is that we all try to be helpful and respectful.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Like Simbaroo, I knit two at a time. But, if you're knitting one then one, just keep the first sock in your bag and compare them. Lay the completed sock on your lap, a table or whatnot, then put the 'in progress' second sock on top. If the parts are the same length, great; if not, keep knitting. Good luck.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I have "Second sock syndrome" and have learned that if I take TWO sets of the same size circular (or DPN) needles and start one sock, work it to about the start of the foot, or half way through the foot or even to the heel, then I start the second sock on the spare set of needles and work it to about the same place I left off on the first. Then I go back to the first, and back to the second later.....I know it might be better to do two socks on one needle, but I like doing them separate, yet sort of simultaneously. When you get the first sock done, the second sock is not all that far behind and it works well for me.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

JTM said:


> ChiaoGoo has interchangeable needles starting at size 2 (2.75 mm)
> And they are very nice needles.
> Jane


Thanks Jane. I don't think I knew about the ChiaGoo needles when I was looking over a year ago. Handy to know.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

ltcmomky said:


> I knit two at a time on 8 or 9 inch circulars. If counting is critical I use a small digital counter that fits like a ring. I put it on my thumb. It's easy to touch and I have several so I use a different one for each sock.


Cool. I've never noticed one like that where I shop. Super...another gadget!!i need one. When traveling I like to hang one around my neck.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

After trying 2 at a time, I decided that I enjoy knitting socks because they are portable. I can take them in my bag wherever I go and work on them when i have a few minutes. Getting yarn untangled aggravates me and just doesn't work on a portable project. I just count rows. Whatever you enjoy and works the best for you should be what you do.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> I read recently that the interchangeables can't go to the very small sizes because the connectors would no longer fit. Maybe one of those companies will start making a set of small diameter interchangebles.
> 
> edit: I just read back and see that someone already does make these.


OH boy. I see no need for interchangeables. I can do every thing on a 48" circ. Right down to 2 stitches on the top of a hat. AAMOF I don't own any interchangeables. Running and hiding, now.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dingo said:


> Are you having a bad day? Please don't be so negative. I would never give up my DPN's to make sock and no one is asking you to give up your favorite method.
> 
> One thing I love about this forum is that we all try to be helpful and respectful.


Show me where I told anyone to make socks any other way than the way they want to. That is if you can.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Vignewood said:


> After trying 2 at a time, I decided that I enjoy knitting socks because they are portable. I can take them in my bag wherever I go and work on them when i have a few minutes. Getting yarn untangled aggravates me and just doesn't work on a portable project. I just count rows. Whatever you enjoy and works the best for you should be what you do.


I put the balls of yarn inside the sock. No tangles. I actually have a pair now with the balls inside, and I haven't turned the heel yet.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

String Queen said:


> Cool. I've never noticed one like that where I shop. Super...another gadget!!i need one. When traveling I like to hang one around my neck.


Only if you remember to touch it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dingo said:


> Are you having a bad day? Please don't be so negative. I would never give up my DPN's to make sock and no one is asking you to give up your favorite method.
> 
> One thing I love about this forum is that we all try to be helpful and respectful.


NO I AM NOT HAVING A BAD DAY. ARE YOU? I THINK YOU ARE NEGATIVE. I THINK YOU HAVEN'T EVEN READ THE THREAD AT ALL. YOU CAN KEEP YOUR DPN'S. BTW IN CASE YOU DON'T KNOW IT AND I KNOW YOU DON'T I USE DPN'S. I CUT MY TEETH ON THEM 50 YEARS AGO.

THERE NOW I FEEL BETTER HOPE YOU DO TOO.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Did you realize you were shouting, or did you hit caps lock in error. It is generally frowned upon to reply all in caps.

And does it matter which sort of needles or techniques we use? set of 4 or of 5 DP, two circs, magic loop, top down or toe up? As long as the tools and method are pleasing to the knitter and the results are as well, any of them are acceptable.

I think the point of a topic like this is that we each let folks know what works for us, and anyone new to knitting socks can experiment until he or she finds their optimum method. Not worth getting one's blood pressure up there.



WindingRoad said:


> NO I AM NOT HAVING A BAD DAY. ARE YOU? I THINK YOU ARE NEGATIVE. I THINK YOU HAVEN'T EVEN READ THE THREAD AT ALL. YOU CAN KEEP YOUR DPN'S. BTW IN CASE YOU DON'T KNOW IT AND I KNOW YOU DON'T I USE DPN'S. I CUT MY TEETH ON THEM 50 YEARS AGO.
> 
> THERE NOW I FEEL BETTER HOPE YOU DO TOO.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Did you realize you were shouting, or did you hit caps lock in error. It is generally frowned upon to reply all in caps.
> 
> And does it matter which sort of needles or techniques we use? set of 4 or of 5 DP, two circs, magic loop, top down or toe up? As long as the tools and method are pleasing to the knitter and the results are as well, any of them are acceptable.
> 
> I think the point of a topic like this is that we each let folks know what works for us, and anyone new to knitting socks can experiment until he or she finds their optimum method. Not worth getting one's blood pressure up there.


Another one who can't read. I don't care what you knit with. Knit with logs if you want to.

My b/p is fine. It's several others who seem to have a problem. Now my undies might be a different story. Thank God I bought bunch when they tore down our local Kolh's.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

simbaroo27 said:


> I knit both socks at the same time so I don't have this problem!


Ditto!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Vignewood said:


> After trying 2 at a time, I decided that I enjoy knitting socks because they are portable. I can take them in my bag wherever I go and work on them when i have a few minutes. Getting yarn untangled aggravates me and just doesn't work on a portable project. I just count rows. Whatever you enjoy and works the best for you should be what you do.


When working 2 at a time... two skeins of yarn... one in each of 2 zip lock bags... keep one on each side of you... easier to remember to not twist in the same direction every time as I am wont to do. I find I remember much better when yarn is on each side of me... NO twisting (when I remember) ... and even when I forget...close bags all the way .... lift both by the yarn until all are off the floor and they will magically start to twirl and untwist themselves.
I carry two socks on one Long (40") needle and two zip bags with each of the skeins of yarn and do not usually get tangled... 
Jane
Jane


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

JTM said:


> When working 2 at a time... two skeins of yarn... one in each of 2 zip lock bags... keep one on each side of you... easier to remember to not twist in the same direction every time as I am wont to do. I find I remember much better when yarn is on each side of me... NO twisting (when I remember) ... and even when I forget...close bags all the way .... lift both by the yarn until all are off the floor and they will magically start to twirl and untwist themselves.
> I carry two socks on one Long (40") needle and two zip bags with each of the skeins of yarn and do not usually get tangled...
> Jane
> Jane


This is hard to do in a car or Dr office.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

JTM said:


> When working 2 at a time... two skeins of yarn... one in each of 2 zip lock bags... keep one on each side of you... easier to remember to not twist in the same direction every time as I am wont to do. I find I remember much better when yarn is on each side of me... NO twisting (when I remember) ... and even when I forget...close bags all the way .... lift both by the yarn until all are off the floor and they will magically start to twirl and untwist themselves.
> I carry two socks on one Long (40") needle and two zip bags with each of the skeins of yarn and do not usually get tangled...
> 
> Jane





Vignewood said:


> This is hard to do in a car or Dr office.


Not hard at all... I do it all the time. (although sometimes I keep both balls in the same bag, on my left...then I have to lift and let the work spin until the twists are all out....but only rarely.)
Jane


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

dunnville89 said:


> I count rows on the clicker. I guess it does interrupt the rhythm, but I once made a baby sweater with one arm noticeably longer than the other, so I'm compulsive about length matching.


I did this too, and it was a sweater attached to a skirt that my 3 yr old (at the time) had designed. It looked like a 3 yr old had knitted it. For me the clicker rules.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Another one who can't read. I don't care what you knit with. Knit with logs if you want to.
> 
> My b/p is fine. It's several others who seem to have a problem. Now my undies might be a different story. Thank God I bought bunch when they tore down our local Kolh's.


Sounds as if you have them in a twist. Aren't you the sweet natured one.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

When I started little baby socks seems I had 2 pair every time, first 2 never matched but was able to match them as pairs when I concentrated on my mistakes in counting on the next 2 matching ones! Well 2 pair were better than 2 at a time! Just little projects. Now I use markers and a pencil, I cannot remember where I am in a count if it is the phone or conversation interrupting me!! I could if I was needing to be serious about it not just picking up a stress relief! But I am sure my tune will change when I want to do a fancy cable or pattern on top!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Sounds as if you have them in a twist. Aren't you the sweet natured one.


Another one who doesn't read. They are wet from LMAO.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Sounds as if you have them in a twist. Aren't you the sweet natured one.


OMG you have no idea. LOL... Ayuh,,,, Just another Mainah......


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> Not hard at all... I do it all the time. (although sometimes I keep both balls in the same bag, on my left...then I have to lift and let the work spin until the twists are all out....but only rarely.)
> Jane


OMG. WOT.


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> This is hard to do in a car or Dr office.


I knit socks 2 at a time all the time in doctor's offices, just keep my two skeins in my little portable cooler, ala knitting bag!!! Just alternate your turns.....no tangles!!!! Socks are ALWAYS my travel project!

Noreen


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

katkarma said:


> I knit socks 2 at a time all the time in doctor's offices, just keep my two skeins in my little portable cooler, ala knitting bag!!! Just alternate your turns.....no tangles!!!! Socks are ALWAYS my travel project!
> 
> Noreen


Thank you. You don't seem upset but you could be. Be careful. I think you are telling people how to knit socks. I don't think you should do that. Someone will fault you for it. Just saying Tongue in Cheek. Keep up the good fight. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Very old-fashioned: pencil and little notebook.
Rib: K2P2: 1, 2, 3, etc.
Stock. stitch: 1, 2 , 3 etc. a check mark beside each number, or for 1st sock, the numbers, then for the 2nd sock, cross off each number after I knit a row or round.
Tried a little stitch counter and kept forgetting to advance it.
This is my method, and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I have a question about knitting toe up, which i have not yet tried. If you are knitting with self striping yarn, do the stripes line up well by the time you get to the top of the sock? I am beginning to think i like solid colors better anyway but i just wondered if top down is better with self striping yarn.[/quote
> 
> Yes. I pull out the yarn from each ball until I have the same starting point so that they do line up and match. Solid yarn would eliminate that issue but it is such fun to see the stripes/patterns emerging as you knit. One of my favorite things about knitting with beautiful sock yarn.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Vignewood said:


> After trying 2 at a time, I decided that I enjoy knitting socks because they are portable. I can take them in my bag wherever I go and work on them when i have a few minutes. Getting yarn untangled aggravates me and just doesn't work on a portable project. I just count rows. Whatever you enjoy and works the best for you should be what you do.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> This is hard to do in a car or Dr office.


 Two at a time socks are my take along project. I put one ball of yarn in my lap and leave the other in my knitting bag. Very few problems with tangles.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> OH boy. I see no need for interchangeables. I can do every thing on a 48" circ. Right down to 2 stitches on the top of a hat. AAMOF I don't own any interchangeables. Running and hiding, now.


I don't have interchangeables either. I have nothing against them, I just don't need them and can't justify the cost.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> NO I AM NOT HAVING A BAD DAY. ARE YOU? I THINK YOU ARE NEGATIVE. I THINK YOU HAVEN'T EVEN READ THE THREAD AT ALL. YOU CAN KEEP YOUR DPN'S. BTW IN CASE YOU DON'T KNOW IT AND I KNOW YOU DON'T I USE DPN'S. I CUT MY TEETH ON THEM 50 YEARS AGO.
> 
> THERE NOW I FEEL BETTER HOPE YOU DO TOO.


Hey! down girl, you're hurting my ear drums!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Another one who can't read. I don't care what you knit with. Knit with logs if you want to.
> 
> My b/p is fine. It's several others who seem to have a problem. Now my undies might be a different story. Thank God I bought bunch when they tore down our local Kolh's.


LOLOL :lol: LOLOL


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Stampergrandma said:


> :thumbup: I agree, this is the best way to get two socks done and looking the same. Magic loop rocks for socks!


Yes- it does!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi . I count the rows or the patterns that I have done in the leg and then in the foot portions.so they always come out right !!!!! the odd row might be missing but just one does not show at all...


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

KaitlanBlackrose said:


> For those of you that don't do two at a time... you probably have what is call second sock syndrome. That is probably why [email protected] time came alone... good luck


I don't have second sock syndrome at all. I just enjoy doing my socks one at a time. We all have our own prefered method.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> I don't have second sock syndrome at all. I just enjoy doing my socks one at a time. We all have our own prefered method.


I am with you! I find that i enjoy making one sock at a time and i can't wait to finish the second one. There is no "second sock syndrome" on my part. We are all different. There is NO one right way or best way. I really like it when people are supportive and share constructive information but I don't like the put downs and big egos that have been on this thread today.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> So cheerleaders are upset? They yell a lot. Baseball players yell when they make a home run. I never ass u me they are upset about it. If they are they should ask for the home run to be negated. BTW IT'S COMMON KNOWLEDGE ALL OVER THE INTERNET. IF YOU WANT TO DISS ME... GET IT RIGHT.
> 
> P.S. I see a lot of people agreeing that 2AATTUML is the way to go. Why aren't you on them?


Why do we have to do our socks the way you do yours? Just because a lot of people are agreeing with your method doesn't make it right or the only way to knit socks. We are individuals and not robots who have to copy or follow everyone else. Please allow the ones who knit socks differently to you do so without criticism or trying to get them to knit the socks your way.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

simbaroo27 said:


> I knit both socks at the same time so I don't have this problem!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> I don't have interchangeables either. I have nothing against them, I just don't need them and can't justify the cost.


Ditto. As I can do every thing I need to with a 48" cable I've no need for them. Actually, I'll start a hat on 16" and when I get ready to decrease I'll go to my 48". It is somewhat difficult to work small, in diameter, projects with long circs bigger than a 3 or 4 US because the needle itself is too long.

Although I did see some interchangeables with the shorter needles but good long cable in the larger sizes. I just can't remember where or the brand. I'm thinking it was actually my favorites . Takumi Clovers. I could be wrong on that.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> Why do we have to do our socks the way you do yours? Just because a lot of people are agreeing with your method doesn't make it right or the only way to knit socks. We are individuals and not robots who have to copy or follow everyone else. Please allow the ones who knit socks differently to you do so without criticism or trying to get them to knit the socks your way.


OMG another non reader. I never said any one has to knit them any other way than the way they want to. Do you suppose only the people who post here read here?. There may be a newbie here looking for ideas. Try reading the thread to get the flavor of it before you criticize me. That might be the better part of valor on your part.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> LOLOL :lol: LOLOL


They really did tear down our local Kolh's. Was that what you were laughing at. I bought some $30/package, 6 in the package for $12 a pack. I bought 4 packs 48 freaking dollars. OMG. I almost fainted. I could have got 2 skeins of good sock yarn for that price.

The Kolh's was sinking into the ground. So they are or already have torn it down and will make a smaller one.

Reminded me of Filene's Basement in May.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

I've Knit them separate, 2 at a time, each on their own needles working one then the other till they are done, dpn's, 2 circs and magic loop. Needed to try the different methods to see which one I would prefer and also just wanted to experience them all. I enjoyed them all; did not like the yarn twisting and fussing with it w/ 2 at a time so it was my least fav. But if I could get better at keeping them untwisted that way gets them done faster. So maybe someone could help me w/some tips on that?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> Hey! down girl, you're hurting my ear drums!


Don't listen. Turn off your hearing aids. That's what I do. LOL


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

This is what I do also.


Dreamweaver said:


> I use a tape measure.... Also, on striped yarn, with starting at the same placer, I can tell somewhat by colors. You can also count rows on the needle after knitting close to the correct measurement. I agree that a clicker would stop the rythymn of knitting.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Suesknits said:


> I've Knit them separate, 2 at a time, each on their own needles working one then the other till they are done, dpn's, 2 circs and magic loop. Needed to try the different methods to see which one I would prefer and also just wanted to experience them all. I enjoyed them all; did not like the yarn twisting and fussing with it w/ 2 at a time so it was my least fav. But if I could get better at keeping them untwisted that way gets them done faster. So maybe someone could help me w/some tips on that?


Watch how you turn your work. Put your balls in zip lock bags and keep them on either side of you. Oh that didn't come out so well. I will admit and always have that 2AATTUML is fiddly at the beginning but once you have the toes about half done, you're good to go.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Vignewood said:


> I am with you! I find that i enjoy making one sock at a time and i can't wait to finish the second one. There is no "second sock syndrome" on my part. We are all different. There is NO one right way or best way. I really like it when people are supportive and share constructive information but I don't like the put downs and big egos that have been on this thread today.


What like your's? Maybe I don't like being called different. I think that's a put down.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

I've only done a basic pattern and am working on the 2nd sock of my first pair. My instructor at my LYS told me that it is adequate to carefully measure for the 2nd sock. I imagine a more complicated pattern would require row counting.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> You go to all the trouble to thread that piece of crochet thread but you can't twist your work every row or so to untangle and do two at a time. I don't get it?


"To each his (her) own. ;-)


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

BiDDi said:


> "To each his (her) own. ;-)


That's my motto too.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I use two sets of same size DPN's and make both socks at the same time.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Don't listen. Turn off your hearing aids. That's what I do. LOL


Can't turn em of, I might miss somethin.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Tried to do two at a time on two circular needles - hated it could do it, just didn't enjoy it. Went back to doing two at a time on two sets of double pointed needles. I hold socks in progress together to measure or if I'm concerned turn them inside out and count purl rows.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

lovelandjanice said:


> Tried to do two at a time on two circular needles - hated it could do it, just didn't enjoy it. Went back to doing two at a time on two sets of double pointed needles. I hold socks in progress together to measure or if I'm concerned turn them inside out and count purl rows.


Very clever, I never thought to count purl rows.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

lovelandjanice said:


> Tried to do two at a time on two circular needles - hated it could do it, just didn't enjoy it. Went back to doing two at a time on two sets of double pointed needles. I hold socks in progress together to measure or if I'm concerned turn them inside out and count purl rows.


Try two at a time on ONE long (32' to 40" or longer) circular...less fiddly than two circulars.
Jane


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

I have to tell you that yesterday was TERRIBLE. I kept trying to start my second sock on a size 3 needle and I kept dropping stitches!!!!!! Even my handy dandy crochet hook didn't help with the messes I kept making. I was so discouraged but determined not to be defeated until I was almost in tears, then I remembered some one suggesting on the forum to stop and go to bed then try again the next day! Well it's the next day and I haven't tried yet but I am determined NOT TO BE DEFEATED by a ball of yarn and a circular needle!!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

eahite said:


> I have to tell you that yesterday was TERRIBLE. I kept trying to start my second sock on a size 3 needle and I kept dropping stitches!!!!!! Even my handy dandy crochet hook didn't help with the messes I kept making. I was so discouraged but determined not to be defeated until I was almost in tears, then I remembered some one suggesting on the forum to stop and go to bed then try again the next day! Well it's the next day and I haven't tried yet but I am determined NOT TO BE DEFEATED by a ball of yarn and a circular needle!!


Take a deep breath... and know this is not rocket science. Take your time, it won't defeat you. Be like the little engine that could... I think I can, I think I can....etc.
Pretty soon .... you will believe you can...and you will.
Jane


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you Jane...I needed the encouragement. I do think wearing just one vividly striped sock would look a little odd so I will keep on trying!


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I find counting rows works best for me. Check off every row to make sure cuffs and foot are exactly the same do this for sleeves also.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I keep track of my rows by hand (writing down the rows on the pattern). I it that way since I design a lot of my socks and I like knitting them one at a time.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I LOVE those little electronic stitch counters. At $1 each I have several and they work great and remember your last row.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

JTM said:


> Take a deep breath... and know this is not rocket science. Take your time, it won't defeat you. Be like the little engine that could... I think I can, I think I can....etc.
> Pretty soon .... you will believe you can...and you will.
> Jane


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I avoid it by doing two-at-a-time.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

sockyarn said:


> I avoid it by doing two-at-a-time.


Me 2 pun intended. LOL


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I LOVE those little electronic stitch counters. At $1 each I have several and they work great and remember your last row.


They are great , aren't they? Whether you are working up 2 at a time or one at a time, this gadget does the job!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> They are great , aren't they? Whether you are working up 2 at a time or one at a time, this gadget does the job!


They work well until you take it out of your knitting bag and find that you have knitted three rows without touching the needles.

Somehow it got bumped and the gadget added 3 more to the count!

Moral: make sure the counter is protected from bumps.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> They work well until you take it out of your knitting bag and find that you have knitted three rows without touching the needles.
> 
> Somehow it got bumped and the gadget added 3 more to the count!
> 
> Moral: make sure the counter is protected from bumps.


I have a great way of doing that. Keep it in the package, preferably in the store. LOL I have them but I forget whether I've clicked them or not. I gave up years ago. My tape measure is my friend.


----------



## madame LaFarge (Feb 26, 2014)

I've used the two socks on two sets of needles for years. I started doing so after a sock I knit for my husband waited about six years for its mate. I usually knit the ribbing on one sock, then the other and so forth down to the toe.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> I LOVE those little electronic stitch counters. At $1 each I have several and they work great and remember your last row.


Where did you find counter for $1? I only find electronic ones for $30.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> They are great , aren't they? Whether you are working up 2 at a time or one at a time, this gadget does the job!


Only if you remember to click them. 
I would need one that was totally automatic. 
I gave up on row counters after I kept forgetting to change the number...and that was LONG ago.
Jane


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> Only if you remember to click them.
> I would need one that was totally automatic.
> I gave up on row counters after I kept forgetting to change the number...and that was LONG ago.
> Jane


Ditto. I never do anything I don't have to do. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I have a great way of doing that. Keep it in the package, preferably in the store. LOL I have them but I forget whether I've clicked them or not. I gave up years ago. My tape measure is my friend.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I now agree with you.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Woodsywife said:


> Where did you find counter for $1? I only find electronic ones for $30.


On ebay


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

If I have something that I simply HAVE to count rows, I place a marker every few rows to keep track.

I learned a hard lesson with the row counters.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> If I have something that I simply HAVE to count rows, I place a marker every few rows to keep track.
> 
> I learned a hard lesson with the row counters.


I tend to write my rows down on a piece of scratch paper and cross them off as I do them. Works better for me. Not perfect but helps. A counter would be on the floor more than where I need it. I can keep pretty good count of rows on a flat piece but knitting in the round I can get lost.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I count my rows to get the length, I use a paper clip as a stitch marker and place it in the stitches and move it every 10 or 20 rows till I'm where I need to be. I have been using the same pattern for 30+ years. I now do both socks at once, but on separate sets of needles, still use the paper clip row counter.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> You go to all the trouble to thread that piece of crochet thread but you can't twist your work every row or so to untangle and do two at a time. I don't get it?


There is no trouble involved in row counting this way. I used to do it this way also, It was second nature. I had the yarn in a darning needle and every 10th or 20th row I would put a 'stitch' through the work. I always used a contrasting yarn and in between uses the needle was simply kept in the bottom of my work. Very easy. Now that I've been reminded, I may go back to it and forget about the paper clips.

I also don't like to do 2 at a time on the same circular, it feels very uncomfortable to me, I do them 2 at a time on 2 separate sets of DPNs or circulars. Works really well.

There are probably almost as many different ways of getting the same result as there are knitters I would think.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I knit two socks at a time on two same size sets of DPN's. I use small safety pins on both keeping track that way. I had not thought of paper clips. I'm glad to know that others do the same as I do using different ways to keep the rows the same. I'll have to try paper clips to see if I like them as much as safety pins.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

misellen said:


> wet undies? :lol: :lol: :lol:


I think she means she laughs so hard she wets herself!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> There is no trouble involved in row counting this way. I used to do it this way also, It was second nature. I had the yarn in a darning needle and every 10th or 20th row I would put a 'stitch' through the work. I always used a contrasting yarn and in between uses the needle was simply kept in the bottom of my work. Very easy. Now that I've been reminded, I may go back to it and forget about the paper clips.
> 
> I also don't like to do 2 at a time on the same circular, it feels very uncomfortable to me, I do them 2 at a time on 2 separate sets of DPNs or circulars. Works really well.
> 
> There are probably almost as many different ways of getting the same result as there are knitters I would think.


I wouldn't even be able to keep track of 20 rows. That's why I do them 2 at a time on the same needle. No need to count at all except when I'm increasing and that's done all at once and pretty quickly. I can tell by my stitches if the next row is an increase or not. I only need to get from 10 to 36 on each needle and then I'm done counting. I have the memory of a snail.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I think she means she laughs so hard she wets herself!


You'd be correct.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I wouldn't even be able to keep track of 20 rows..... I have the memory of a snail.


I had a good laugh when I read your reply. To count the rows I simply count up the little 'V' that each stitch makes on each row and then mark the 10th or 20th.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I had a good laugh when I read your reply. To count the rows I simply count up the little 'V' that each stitch makes on each row and then mark the 10th or 20th.


I can't even do that. I get lost in the "V's"


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Grandma Jo said:


> I knit two socks at a time on two same size sets of DPN's. I use small safety pins on both keeping track that way. I had not thought of paper clips. I'm glad to know that others do the same as I do using different ways to keep the rows the same. I'll have to try paper clips to see if I like them as much as safety pins.


I've been trying to remember why I went to paper clips when I used to use the darning needle + thread 'row counter' before that. I think it must have come about when I was at work and didn't have my usual 'row counter' with me and just grabbed some paper clips from the desk, so that I could continue and not have to put my knitting away till I got home. I'm also guessing that I must have been 'specialling' (looking after someone who could not be left unattended at all) and if I didn't have my knitting to do I would have been bored to death!!!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I wouldn't even be able to keep track of 20 rows. That's why I do them 2 at a time on the same needle. No need to count at all except when I'm increasing and that's done all at once and pretty quickly. I can tell by my stitches if the next row is an increase or not. I only need to get from 10 to 36 on each needle and then I'm done counting. I have the memory of a snail.


When I do socks on DPN's, I use a pair of old pink annodised needles which I found in a charity shop years ago, to tell me when I am up to the decrease row without having to scrutinise the work too closely.

I have 3 needles in my work and use the 4th to knit with, so they go, pink, plain, pink and plain to work with. Or plain, pink, plain and pink to knit with. 
I know that when the plain needle comes to the spot where the decreases need to be, that it is a decrease row and when the pink needle comes to that spot it is not a decrease row. Never have to think at all that way, just look at the needle colour. This system doesn't work with circulars though.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

thadeus40 said:


> I have joined the socks-anonymous club...just can't stop knitting them. Love that first sock....bored silly with the second....but I digress. When knitting the leg and foot portion of the sock how do you make sure that sock #2 will be the same as sock #1. Do you painstakingly use your counter to click off each row or do you just eye-ball it? The eye-ball method was a disaster resulting in two very different sized socks. But the counter-click method is intrusive and I frequently forget to click it. How do you measure yours?


2ATTTUML works great.


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have this trouble with booties, haven't tried socks yet. LOL it's fun to see how KPer's keep track of rows.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

katielm68 said:


> I have this trouble with booties, haven't tried socks yet. LOL it's fun to see how KPer's keep track of rows.


when you do them two at a time you don't have to keep track of rows


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

If I'm going top down, I knit one sock until I'm at the start of the heel then I set that down and knit the second cuff to the same point, so I know both are starting the heel at the same place. Then I knit the heel and foot and stop before the toe and then catch up with the second one to the toe. Then I do both toes. If I'm going toe up, I knit the toe and the foot and then stop before the heel. Then I knit the second one until the same point and do the heel and leg, then repeat on the 2nd sock. It means having two sets of needles, but I enjoy working them this way better. Sometimes I just knit some cuffs and decide later whether they will be socks or mittens/gloves.


----------

